# Laufwerks Icon in Dolphin

## dtmaster

So ich mal wieder. Bin gerade am End einrichten von meinem KDE 4.6.3

Wie im angehängten Bild finde ich in Dolphin die Laufwerkssysmoble nicht so schön. Wie kann ich die Austauschen? Habe schon überall gesucht aber nicht wirklich was gefunden.

Oder ich habe es schlichtweg nur übersehen.

http://www.abload.de/img/dolphinxi3v.png

----------

## Max Steel

Hmm interessantes Design... Wo hast du das her? (mir würds gefallen)

Aber ich würde jedenfalls in systemsettings ---> Erscheinungsbild von Anwendungen ---> Symbole nachschaun.

----------

## dtmaster

Welches Design meinst du? Das Icon Design? Das ist von kde-look.org geladen. Nennt sich Breathless.

Aber in den Systemsettings unter der Rubrik wie du vorschlägst ist nichts zu finden um die Laufwerks Symbole in Dolphin zu ändern.

----------

